# canning question



## Jaspar (Feb 3, 2010)

I've been canning for a few years now, and rarely reuse the lids. I try to pull them off so they don't bend, but they're usually sealed so freaking tight, it's a failed attempt. 

How often can you reuse a mason jar lid (the metal ones with the red rubbery seal?) 

Are there alternative methods to canning (mason jars are what my parents/grandparents taught me), or do people just stock up and buy as many lids as they possibly can?


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I have started stocking up on Tattler reusable canning lids.
TATTLER Reusable Canning Jar Lids
I also save my old metal lids for storing water in my jars.


----------



## Cahri (Feb 18, 2011)

Jaspar said:


> I've been canning for a few years now, and rarely reuse the lids. I try to pull them off so they don't bend, but they're usually sealed so freaking tight, it's a failed attempt.
> 
> How often can you reuse a mason jar lid (the metal ones with the red rubbery seal?)
> 
> Are there alternative methods to canning (mason jars are what my parents/grandparents taught me), or do people just stock up and buy as many lids as they possibly can?


I stock up , never reuse. We're talking about food safety here. You don't want to wake up with your family dying from food poisoning. Throw them out. recycle , whatever, just don't trust them with your #1 staple, FOOD!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I never reuse them for canning but I have used them on my dry goods once I have taken them off the product to use it.
I have also used them to cover a hole in the wall that a mouse chewed. I use them to scrape the guts out of pumpkins for easier carving for Halloween.
If you take and poke a hole in the lid near the edge and a paint marker and a nice wire you can make a nice plant marker(for those of us who garden).
Tons of uses for the used ones just make sure that you do what I do and put a big "X" on them so that they don't get used for canning any longer.

I must say tho that I have been careful taking them off and have used my foodsaver to vac-pack jars with the used lids for my dry goods/herbs and I've had really good luck with them holding a seal.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I just stock up ... If I find lids on sale (end of the season), I buy a few extra, alright more than a few )


----------



## Jaspar (Feb 3, 2010)

ok, say I stock up, but eventually run out? Is there a way to can w/o the metal lids?


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

There are a few places on the "net" that you can buy canning lids by the sleeve(I think but don't quote me here) 365 per sleeve. If I can find the4 address you can buy them by the sleeve like the Amish do.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Jaspar said:


> ok, say I stock up, but eventually run out? Is there a way to can w/o the metal lids?


All I can recommend is learning to dehydrate or salt pickle your foods. I keep squirreling away salt(canning salt without any added ingredients.) "just in case".


----------



## Jaspar (Feb 3, 2010)

ok. thanks for the info.


----------



## billm75 (Dec 12, 2011)

I realize this is an old thread, but for those looking to purchase canning lids in bulk, here's a seller on Amazon. The link offers 96 dozen lids for $185. Don't know that you need that many now, but they have smaller quantities available as well.

http://www.amazon.com/Regular-Canning-Mulberry-Lane-Farm/dp/B004YKRFAU


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I wash and save all the lids I take off jars, use them mostly for dry goods and on jars I save leftovers in in the fridge, I have been known to reuse lids on pickles or kraut but only in a pinch and don't make a habit of it. I know its not a good ideal but.......


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

We do pretty much the same, Davarm. we use them for herbs and the like, also for sweetener packets, cocoa, etc...stuff that needs closed up but not sealed per se.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

We reuse waterbath lids for dry goods.


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

I reuse my lids to can water and to just seal dry goods like everyone else. I never reuse lids for my food that I am canning, it just isn't worth the risk right now. At some future date it may be, but not right now.

And tops on my wish list is the Tattler reusable lids and rubbers. i hear there is a learning curve, but all the reviews I read are good once you get over that.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

The Tattlers are on my list but with almost 1000 jars, its going to be a long process getting enough of them for all my canning, pickling and jelly making.

Have been stocking up on canning jars the past several years in anticipation of of them not being available at some point in the near future. I then realized that jars without lids would be kinda like forgetting to stock up on toilet tissue, could turn into a messy deal.


----------



## boar2u2 (Jan 3, 2012)

We can between 4-600 jars a year and we re-use 70 - 80% of our lids -- We believe that a sealed jar is safe no matter if the lid is new or used. Some lids do get damaged and have to be rejected - but if SHTF get use to reusing your lids.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

I've been experimenting this past year or so with reusing only the lids that still look safe. I read either on another forum or in a book, how years ago, some did reuse lids. The poster said that her dad (or granddad) said to boil them again and they used them up to 3 times. Now I don't wanna find out after it hits the fan, I wanna know NOW if it's safe or not. If not, we have medical facilities today. So, yes, I'm currently reusing lids, so far, so good. Any jars that I've lost have been new lids. Still experimenting, still buying extra lids, though.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

billm75 said:


> I realize this is an old thread, but for those looking to purchase canning lids in bulk, here's a seller on Amazon. The link offers 96 dozen lids for $185. Don't know that you need that many now, but they have smaller quantities available as well.
> 
> Amazon.com: Ball Regular Canning Lids, 1152 Lids, (96 Dozen), (no rings; just lids), Packed Bulk By Mulberry Lane Farm, FAST SHIP!: Kitchen & Dining


That's $1.93 per dozen. I'm going to go to Save-A-Lot tomorrow and buy what they have left at 1.49 to add to my stash! I thought $1.49 was awful:surrender:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I thought that was a little pricey also. Wally-World usually has them for $1.50 a dozen at the end of the season. That's when I stock up.


----------

